# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Livestock and Animal Husbandry >  5 for 4, what's up with that?

## kyratshooter

The hens have been a little "off" I am suspecting due to longer days, sudden weather changes and possibly just ticked off because I have been keeping them penned up too much due to predators.

I have been getting one egg a day for the past week.  Very disappointing!

I was at the grocery yesterday and found eggs on sale 4 dozen for $5, and the hens not being on top of things I bought 4 dozen.  I eat a lot of eggs.

Last night when I penned up the hens I found 5 eggs in the nest box.

I only have 4 hens!  

Either someone is working overtime or the rooster is now laying! 

They must have heard the under the breath warnings about chicken and dumplings I was mumbleing.

----------


## crashdive123

They probably saw you come back home with the four dozen eggs.  That coupled with going on line and Googling "when chickens stop laying" and seeing this....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

They got motivated.

----------


## Rick

The truth is that Ed is actually an Edith.

----------


## nell67

Yea some hens can actually lay 2 eggs per day,not common,but it happens,I butchered a eggs eating hen once and she had 4 fully developed eggs inside her,plus many,many varying stges of underdeveloped eggs,from soft shelled to basically just the yolk,in varying sizes as well

----------


## Rick

Now that I've lost dinner....thank you very much.

----------


## crashdive123

> Yea some hens can actually lay 2 eggs per day,not common,but it happens,I butchered a eggs eating hen once and she had 4 fully developed eggs inside her,plus many,many varying stges of underdeveloped eggs,from soft shelled to basically just the yolk,in varying sizes as well





> Now that I've lost dinner....thank you very much.


Nah.  She came with her own batter.......just add bread crumbs.

----------


## Rick

Socks! How do you heave up your socks?

----------


## crashdive123

That task is usually relegated to the dryer.  First it eats them and then, at a time of its choosing it will heave one up.

----------


## nell67

ButcheringChickens10_2010b.jpgGuests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. here ya go Rick,LOL

----------


## crashdive123

I was doing better with thoughts of the dryer in my head. :Dead:

----------


## Rick

It's okay. There's nothing left to come up. Oops.....I'll be back.

----------


## nell67

> It's okay. There's nothing left to come up. Oops.....I'll be back.


 You're VERY welcome Rick :Smile:

----------


## Rick

Keep messin' with me, Missy, and it's the hong picture for you!!!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

As I recall, Nell has a hong of her own.....hong picture that is.....and it ain't her......unless she's 97.

----------


## Rick

Man you sure tiptoed around that one. Took a bit of maneuvering but I think you came through okay.....so far.

----------


## nell67

> As I recall, Nell has a hong of her own.....hong picture that is.....and it ain't her......unless she's 97.


Very good memory Crash,on both counts!

----------


## finallyME

I haven't gotten less than 8 a day for the last couple months.  We have been swimming in eggs.  The neighbors are starting to really like us.  Next time, I won't be getting so many.

Nell, I have seen that in a few old chickens I butchered as well.

----------


## Wildthang

Well Kyrat, how are the hens doing? I think you need to give them a lecture on .22 versus a 12 gauge shotgun and the effects they have on a chickens life. Maybe the chickens want to leave society and live forever in the wilderness away from mankind, and they are socially depressed. Either way you have had a lot of practice on this forum giving lectures on those very subjects so get busy and tell those chickens what you think :Smartass:

----------

